# Male or female guppy



## chevyman252500 (5 mo ago)

I'm curious to know if I have a female or male tequila sunrise guppy


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Look for an appendage between the anal fins, called a gunopodium. Almost like a kickstand that's extended by the male.

Fenales have just the anal fins, and have what is called a gravid spot near that area. Its dark and stands out compared to their colors . This is also where one can see a bunch of little eye balls looking out during the gestation period lol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

2 threads same question, please don't do multiple posts on one question.


----------

